# How should I feed all my fish?



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I just put 6 cories, 6 rasboras, and a betta in my 20 gallon long tank. (They betta's not in yet, but he will be this weekend.) Anyway, how should I keep my betta from eating the rasbora food? They eat very slowly and I don't want my betta to get aggressive towards them at feeding time. I also don't want him overeating and the rasboras to starve.

Also, will the rasboras eat the cory food? I just put the cories in today and I haven't fed them yet and I don't want the rasboras to eat the cory pellets. If they do try to eat the pellets, what should I do?

Finally, do cories and rasboras eat bloodworms and if so, how often should they eat those?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

The only way to keep Mr. Betta from eating the other fish food including the cories is to segregate him during feeding time. My Bettas eat anything I put into the tank including veggies & algae wafers. You can purchase a tropical food that all of them can eat instead of a fish breed specific food, well except maybe the cories. I don't have experience with the rasboras or cories specifically so I can't comment on their diet.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok what is the best way to segregate my betta without stressing him out?

Also, how do you know if the rasboras and cories are eating enough? I'm not sure how much they really eat so I want to make sure they're not starving.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I find that burying the food helps. Sand as substrate?
Unfortunately, Cories take the whole night just to eat so separating the betta out isn't really an option. I have a sorority with cories and snails, these girls are real pigs. -.- Cories aren't scavengers, they're bottom dwellers. They aren't just clean-up fish. They need a varied diet just like bettas do. Cories are omnivores so they can eat whatever the bettas eat. No idea on the harlequins, sorry.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm having a lot of trouble restraining my betta from eating the rasbora food. I feed him pellets first so he's not hungry and then I herd him to the other end of the cage with a net and feed the rasboras. Comet keeps swimming around the net and I feel terrible pushing him back. I don't want him to be scared of feedings and the net, but I can't let him eat the rasbora food. They eat very slowly. How can I keep my betta from eating their food without pushing him back with the net?

I feed the rasboras Omega One tropical fish flakes so I was thinking that I could feed that to both. I don't know how this would work since Comet eats a lot faster than the rasboras and they might be too scared to eat with him. Do you have any ideas of how I could make this work?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Cup him & let it float in the tank. Feed him in the cup or breeders net/box & feed the others. You can leave him in it while the slower ones eat. He'll get used to eating in it & probably swim into it because he knows food is coming.


----------

